# Best fish yet



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Got this today at my new secret spot, I put a report in Catch of the Day. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mate, Let me be the first to say, congratu'....Bastard :twisted: 
Top effort   
ps, Where do I get those upgrades for my Disco ;-)

cheers Dave


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Great effort Breambo! Looks like you timed it perfectly before the weekend weather turns to crap.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Breambo
Nice pair of fish there,champion effort
What did they measure/weigh??


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate she went 110cm and i guess 14-15kg, but maybe more :lol:


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Totally awesome! what a catch!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Mum told me that it was a bad thing to feel jealous.................................well I can't help it ;-)

Well done


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

At 110cm, that's a HOF winner (equal). Ahhh, but do you have the proof ;-) .

Blistering catch. I'm sure you would have been happy with the snapper (I know I would).


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

breambo,your legend,what do they say when get home...can,t you catch something smaller? :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Breambo dude !!!!! OMGawd.............. I am gobsmacked and in awe of the fish that you tempt us with !!!!!!! I'm thinking of moving in next door to you and shadowing you from a distance morning and night - just to glean a sliver of your fishing prowess !!!!!! Bloody well done.......... just leave a few of the xtra large whiting for us down here ya bugga !


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ado said:


> At 110cm, that's a HOF winner (equal). Ahhh, but do you have the proof ;-)


I am proof. We put it on the fish bag which has a measurer up to 1400mm this came in at exactly 110cm. I was gonna take a pic but my hands were too slimey.

This is a 100% HOF winner because this gal was so wide in the belly. Last week the boys got similar 105-110 cm sized fish but they were nowhere near as heavy as this one. That's the thing about jewies. Some are fat and stumpy while others are long and slim. :lol:

Onya Bretto.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Constantly amazed by your ability to produce quality fish. I would be happy at the moment just to have the oportunity to get the yak wet.

Rob.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thats a good fish...you must be stoked.. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres extra proof, it actually went 110.5cm :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Breambo, Snapperbo, Mullybo.

As everyone else has said, outstanding effort lately mate.

Very jealous of your big jew! I've not caught a jew in a few months and am missing them.


----------



## ringwoodrunner (Apr 28, 2008)

hail the King, You are a legend. I'd be rapt with either of those two beauties


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good on ya Breamy

Did you use liveys to hook that bugger?

The snapps not bad either mate.......the freezer must be full now.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is the VIDEO:

Look how quick Breambo gets towed.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Not being a local I wouldn't know, but the video must point to the location for people living in the vicinity I would imagine - anybody recognise the landmarks there :roll: 8) 8) Not wanting to spoil the secret spot Breambo, but maybe the cat's out of the bag ;-) No offence intended too Spooled ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cuda said:


> the video must point to the location for people living in the vicinity


Ahhh Cuda - Wise words young Monkey!!! In video editing, reversed images, upside downs and back to fronts always add scope to location footage... The question to ask is how well was it edited (and when)???


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Indeed you are correct Dan - just like the plethora of photoshopped "alien spacecraft" type videos and even the one of the Killer Whale supposedly bodyslamming the hapless kayaker  You have succeeded in putting doubt in my feeble mind :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

You mean the alien space craft aren't real???


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Too good


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

SO when are you going to catch one spooled?.....or are you just too busy taking photos these days?

and while got the photo shop out can ya fix up Breambo?....or is there no amount of photo shop ganna fix up his mug. :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome fish Breambo ,well done    
Bloody work, it gets in the way of some good fishing :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> SO when are you going to catch one spooled?.....or are you just too busy taking photos these days?
> 
> and while got the photo shop out can ya fix up Breambo?....or is there no amount of photo shop ganna fix up his mug. :lol:


Dunno Arwe, Sometimes it feels like I'm never gunna get a quality feed. Best I can manage are mushie kings and free squire as payment for hatch boy services and dodgy photographic enhancements. :twisted:


----------



## rockworm (Mar 9, 2008)

the truth is boys-brett keeps fishing in my berley trail :shock: :shock: :shock: -----ok seriously now---------a great effort on 15lb line--------i witnessed the events from my little tub----------the reds he snagged would make many envious-but the jew gave him a bit of stick-i rekon he got towed about 500 mtrs from where he first snagged it------a seriously top effort------------well done--rockworm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Fantastic fishing Breambo.

Nice video too Dan.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great fish Breambo. Awesome. Just awesome!!!


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

On ya breambo....what a magic pair. If you do come down this way, be prepared for me to pick your brain on the gentle art of jew fishing !!!
Ray


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

breambo, do you have any other footage on youtube, great vid! , do you shoot that from helmet cam?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSWwczAAAAZfgAAQQAEACBAAUAA3454AIAAxRoyBo0yNDGMhtUzRoyk5d+PDqSgAEbHPjB99WLJZroVbuz5OtPJIIj8XckU4UJAlsHMw


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top fish there Breambo. Youre secret spot is safe with me.. besides.. Id never fish it without asking first.. ;-)


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

You could say you caught it somewhere else and got towed to that spot in the video.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Holy S#!T Breambo!!!
They are some top quality fish there mate, well done........again. :shock:

I always look forward to reading your reports, keep em coming!!


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, that would of been great from a yak. I've caught them that size landbased, but yet to from my yak. Well done.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

Breambo,
Where's the story?, I know a photo is worth a thousand words, but a bit of a yarn about how you hooked and fought the bruise brothers would have made a good read! Is catching a jewie a regular occurrence on the inshore reef where you are fishing for snapper? 
Nice work.


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent fish, nice catch piddy they had to die :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

What a Jewie :shock: Good onya Brembo, definetly one for the hall of fame


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

OneLastCast said:


> Excellent fish, nice catch piddy they had to die :lol:


Thats fishing mate, if you dont like it take up another sport, or get an aquarium. :twisted: 
Thanks for the kind words everyone (else). :lol:


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

I bet you don't mind this thread being bumped Breambo 

I reckon if it was me I'd bump it every couple of months too! It's a mighty catch!


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Jeez I don't know about fellow members but I've just about had a gutload of the do gooders and associated negatives with the capture of perfectly legal fish. Not just on this site but others as well. Breambo has one legal snapper and one legal jew...he has had to wait weeks for an opening in the weather to catch his couple of fish.. he has paddled to his "secret spot" done a dam fine job on catching a "LEGAL" fish and now wants to share his experience with those that are interested. I can tell you that after watching these sites for the last few years....its no bloody wonder reports are becoming less common. 
OneLastCast everyones entitled to their opinion and I see your laughing with your comment ,"but" if you want to continue learning about how experienced fisherman go about thier buisiness then best go by the rule "if you havnt got anything nice to say then dont".

Ahh maybe I've just had to many rums tonight or am to stressed.......... but that really erks me...feel better now I've had my say though.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gotta agree with Stonecold on this one.
The amount of time, effort and work involved in finding and landing such highly prized table fish is testament to his ability. Further, if Bretto didn't want to eat those fish and provide a fresh feed to his family and friends, he wouldn't have gone fishing that day.
People who don't live near abundant fisheries have trouble understanding the way most local fisho's often treat the sea. To many of us who fish up this way a 38cm squire is a throwback and so is a 4kg jewie. Fish like Couta1's monster snapper are rarities and it must be remembered that a fish like that was nearing the end of its natural lifespan and produced millions of eggs in the process. Similarly, Bretto's jewie is an average size in this area and great eating. At times these fish school up in their hundreds at just as many reefs systems to meet up and breed with similar sized schools that are dotted right up and down the coast. The bag limit on jew is 2 over 70cm, he took one at over a metre and no laws were broken.

For many people who live in these areas, achieving bag limits is not the goal - Getting enough to feed friends and family and enjoying the fishing experience is the key motivator. Because of the small number of people fishing these parts on a regular basis, this consistency of the fishery remains pretty good due to the low recreational angler impact when compared to the cities. At least that's what I've found.

If you've got a bone to pick with anyone, have a go at the pro mullet netters who take roe fish in monumental proportions and destroy the entire food chain for a few measley bucks.

Here's another point, up this way, the local rock fisho's respect the ledges and clean up after themselves. Our ledges are pristine which is more than I can say for the disrespected dumping grounds like Avoca and Malabar.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Woo-HOOO, nice fish! Piddy the video wasn't a bit longer. That was great stuff with the swells coming thru and all.


----------

